# Tech Question! RB26 into 90-95 300Z



## Guest (Jan 20, 2003)

I browsed through a japanese option mag the other day and found an article on one of their 90-95 FairladyZ w/ a Skyline RB26 TT swap. Anyone familiar w/ this swap?


----------



## Blackbob (Jun 19, 2002)

Yes, I read something about it on a supra forum belive it or not. Seems that perticualr forum has alot of z members. It's www.supraforums.com ask one of the moderators about it. It's a kit you can order I belive.

~blackbob~


----------



## JZK316 (Sep 18, 2002)

I fliped through one of those and found a Cedric with that swap done on it. But if your looking around and find a site with japanese here is a link that will translate it for ya: http://world.altavista.com/


----------



## Blackbob (Jun 19, 2002)

cool


----------



## markjj201 (Dec 19, 2006)

*rb 26*

we have done one and have the ability to do it no problem ::Speed and Sound::


----------



## Nivo88SS (Mar 17, 2007)

markjj201 said:


> we have done one and have the ability to do it no problem ::Speed and Sound::



know anyone that has done it to a z31?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

HybridZ.org


----------

